# NSW Minnamurra River Trips. June till October



## phil (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey all, Ive been hitting the minnamurra river for the last few months mostly cause its 3kms down the road from me so i thought id let you know what iv been catching. I have found for a small inlet it holds the usual variety of fish from Trevally, Tailor, Bream, flatties and some solid Estuary Perch. I have been starting out at the sane hour of 8 a.m.usualy trolling 2 x ECOGEAR SX 40s (usualy 1 black and 1 clear)from the boat ramp to the mouth of the river and back where i usually pick up 1 or 2 keeper flatties and the occasional tailor and trevally. With about 30 trips from june till now Im yet to come home empty handed and am suprised by how under rated it is by the locals iv spoken to, but with the shoalhaven and illawarra lake close by i can understand. I have yet to fully explore the back waters of the river but have heard it holds bass and large bream which im keen to explore as the summer time boat traffic multiplies.









Im new to the area so im not sure if the E.P.s ive been catching off the rail bridge pylons are a seasonal occurrence or if they are there year round but on the end of a low tide i have found them easy to temp with ECOGEAR SX 48 in the green minnow colour (green on top/ clear belly) and the SX40 in black with orange belly (not sure of the model numbers but someone probably does) but iv caught them on plenty of different colours. The first one i caught i was expecting to haul in a bream as the bridge is covered in oysters and provides plenty of cover but after a solid fight with a loose drag (learned from loosing a couple of lures that a near locked drag is the only way to fight them) i netted my first E.P. since then iv probably caught over 60 in the past 3 or so months from 25cm to my P.B. 39cm. I havnt kept any for eating cause im not sure how they taste so if im throwing back a tasty feed could someone let me know but im content just catch and releasing at the moment. 








If there are any yakkers in the area drop me a line as im keen to meet a few locals and hit up some new spots (hope im not pissin anyone of by lettin the E.P. spot out of the bag).
See ya out there Phil


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds like you've been having a good run,well done.
That EP looks nice and fat.
Clarkey


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

A great post Phil and welcome to the site. I have often wondered about that section of water when driving north. There is a group of south coast yakkers up your way who meet up fairly regularly. They shouldn't be too hard to track down on the forum.

rob


----------



## loosealliance (Mar 15, 2010)

Sounds like fun. I fish in there occasionally ...caught a Salmon in there once at around 75cm! not sure what it was doing up there. your way better off fishing in there then lake illawarra by the way...much cleaner!
I usually throw the EP back to, especially if you are getting flathead etc anyway.
might see you out on the water some day over summer!


----------

